# Can I buy a K&N panel filter off the shelf?



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Would an Autozone, etc. stock it for my '93 1.6? How much do they cost? Lastly, does anybody think these things are like thowing money down the toilet?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You can buy it off the shelf. Cost $50. If you want to keep the stock airbox, it's not really throwing that much money down the toilet since you don't have to keep buying replacement filters every 15,000 miles. If you want it for power, you won't really get any.


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes, went to autozone yesterday they have em or go to VIP thought they were about $40 not sure


----------

